# [polkit+consolekit+udev] la clique fait encore des siennes

## Fenril

Bonjour à la communauté,

Me revoilà à nouveau avec des soucis avec le couple udev+polkit sur un de mes pc. Je n'ai ni la possibilité de monter des médias en user simple, ni de redémarrer/éteindre le pc. Je suis incapable d'y avoir une session active. Il s'agit d'une install récente et j'ai vérifié tous les points importants une bonne vingtaine de fois comme il a été indiqué dans ce howto du forum. Je précise que je n'utilise pas de gestionnaire de bureau, seul Xfce est installé. Pour prouver ce que je dis, voici toutes mes infos :

Infos générales :

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.10.44 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.13-r4, 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r3-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_X2_Dual_Core_Processor_4200+-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 18 Mar 2012 16:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-lang/python:          2.7.2-r3, 3.2.2

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.6-r4

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.8.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.13-r4

Repositories: gentoo roslin x-portage

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA AdobeFlash-10.3 dlj-1.1 ralink-firmware"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -msse3 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -msse3 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ "

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/roslin /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 amr berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cd cdda cddb cdinstall cdparanoia cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt css cups cxx dbus dga dirac dri dts dvb dvd dvdr emboss encode exif faac faad fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glade gnutls gphoto2 gpm gtk gvfs iconv ipv6 jack jpeg jpeg2k ladspa lcms libnotify mad midi mms mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mtp mudflap multilib musepack ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg openal openexr opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pppd quicktime raw readline samba sdl session smp spell sse sse2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd theora threads tiff truetype udev unicode usb v4l v4l2 videos vorbis wavpack wma wmf x264 xcb xcomposite xfce xft xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zlib zvbi" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" LIRC_DEVICES="hauppauge hauppauge_dvb" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XFCE_PLUGINS="clock menu logout trash" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Mes sessions :

```
ck-list-sessions 

Session1:

   unix-user = '1000'

   realname = '(null)'

   seat = 'Seat1'

   session-type = ''

   active = FALSE

   x11-display = ''

   x11-display-device = ''

   display-device = '/dev/tty1'

   remote-host-name = ''

   is-local = TRUE

   on-since = '2012-03-18T18:16:31.277324Z'

   login-session-id = '6'

   idle-since-hint = '2012-03-18T18:18:42.684425Z'

Session2:

   unix-user = '1000'

   realname = '(null)'

   seat = 'Seat1'

   session-type = ''

   active = FALSE

   x11-display = ''

   x11-display-device = ''

   display-device = '/dev/tty1'

   remote-host-name = ''

   is-local = TRUE

   on-since = '2012-03-18T18:18:17.181806Z'

   login-session-id = '6'

   idle-since-hint = '2012-03-18T18:18:47.688369Z'

```

Le /etc/polkit-1/localauthority.conf.d/50-localauthority.conf :

```
# Configuration file for the PolicyKit Local Authority.

#

# DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE, it will be overwritten on update.

#

# See the pklocalauthority(8) man page for more information

# about configuring the Local Authority.

#

[Configuration]

AdminIdentities=unix-group:wheel
```

Mes scripts de démarrage :

```
rc-status --all

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ]

Runlevel: boot

 hwclock                                                           [  started  ]

 hostname                                                          [  started  ]

 udev                                                              [  started  ]

 modules                                                           [  started  ]

 fsck                                                              [  started  ]

 root                                                              [  started  ]

 mtab                                                              [  started  ]

 localmount                                                        [  started  ]

 sysctl                                                            [  started  ]

 bootmisc                                                          [  started  ]

 termencoding                                                      [  started  ]

 keymaps                                                           [  started  ]

 net.lo                                                            [  started  ]

 procfs                                                            [  started  ]

 swap                                                              [  started  ]

 wicd                                                              [  started  ]

 alsasound                                                         [  started  ]

 urandom                                                           [  started  ]

Runlevel: default

 metalog                                                           [  started  ]

 acpid                                                             [  started  ]

 consolekit                                                        [  started  ]

 netmount                                                          [  started  ]

 numlock                                                           [  started  ]

 udev-postmount                                                    [  started  ]

 local                                                             [  started  ]

Runlevel: shutdown

 killprocs                                                         [  stopped  ]

 savecache                                                         [  stopped  ]

 mount-ro                                                          [  stopped  ]

Runlevel: sysinit

 dmesg                                                             [  started  ]

 udev                                                              [  started  ]

 devfs                                                             [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: hotplugged

Dynamic Runlevel: needed

 udev-mount                                                        [  started  ]

 dbus                                                              [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: manual

```

Quelques infos du .config du noyau :

```

grep -E 'CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL' /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

```

J'ai modifié le xinitrc (/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc) du système pour ne pas avoir à créer un xinitrc pour tous les utilisateurs. Le voici :

```
#!/bin/sh

userresources=$HOME/.Xresources

usermodmap=$HOME/.Xmodmap

sysresources=/etc/X11/xinit/Xresources

sysmodmap=/etc/X11/xinit/Xmodmap

# merge in defaults and keymaps

if [ -f $sysresources ]; then

    xrdb -merge $sysresources

fi

if [ -f $sysmodmap ]; then

    xmodmap $sysmodmap

fi

if [ -f "$userresources" ]; then

    xrdb -merge "$userresources"

fi

if [ -f "$usermodmap" ]; then

    xmodmap "$usermodmap"

fi

# start some nice programs

if [ -n "`/etc/X11/chooser.sh`" ]; then

   command="`/etc/X11/chooser.sh`"

else

   failsafe="yes"

fi

#if [ -d /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc.d ] ; then

#   for f in /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc.d/* ; do

#      [ -x "$f" ] && . "$f"

#   done

#   unset f

#fi

if [ -n "$failsafe" ]; then

   #twm &

   #xclock -geometry 50x50-1+1 &

   #xterm -geometry 80x50+494+51 &

   #xterm -geometry 80x20+494-0 &

   #exec xterm -geometry 80x66+0+0 -name login

   exec ck-launch-session startxfce4

   #exec ck-launch-session ShmClient

   #exec ck-launch-session vdr-sxfe

else

   exec $command

fi

```

La seule information de problèmes que j'ai retrouvé est dans un log crée par metalog dans /var/log/everything/current :

```
Mar 18 19:16:29 [start-stop-daemon] pam_unix(start-stop-daemon:session): session opened for user nobody by (uid=0)

Mar 18 19:16:29 [acpid] starting up with proc fs

Mar 18 19:16:30 [acpid] 1 rule loaded

Mar 18 19:16:30 [acpid] waiting for events: event logging is off

Mar 18 19:16:30 [dbus] [system] Activating service name='org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1' (using servicehelper)

Mar 18 19:16:30 [login] pam_unix(login:session): session opened for user david by LOGIN(uid=0)

Mar 18 19:16:30 [dbus] [system] Activating service name='org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit' (using servicehelper)

Mar 18 19:16:31 [polkitd] started daemon version 0.104 using authority implementation `local' version `0.104'

Mar 18 19:16:31 [dbus] [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1'

Mar 18 19:16:31 [dbus] [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit'

Mar 18 19:16:31 [console-kit-daemon] WARNING: Failed to acquire org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit_

Mar 18 19:16:31 [console-kit-daemon] WARNING: Could not acquire name; bailing out_

```

Je précise que sur un autre pc j'ai exactement les mêmes paramètres présentés ici et je n'ai jamais rencontré le moindre souci d'extinction du pc ou de montage de clés.

La seule différence notable de configuration, le point que je suspecte le plus, c'est que le pc qui me pose problème est connecté en wifi, et j'utilise pour cela wicd. Ce dernier fait appel à sudo, et j'ai lu quelque part mais je n'arrive pas à retrouver mes sources que le sudo pouvait interférer avec polkit ou consolekit. Est-ce la bonne piste ? Qui peut m'aider à régler le souci ?

----------

## Fenril

Pas de solution ?

----------

## kwenspc

Tiens j'ai plus ou moins le même soucis sur une machine, pourtant avec l'exact même configuration que sur une autre où tout fonctionne bien...

T'as essayés l'outil udisks en user pour voir?

----------

